# Gateway hidden partition recovery



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I have a gateway nv73 with windows 7 home premium installed. The hard drive has a hidden partition that will restore the whole system to factory defaults. I believe my boot sector is corrupted. I press the alt+f10 combination to access the hidden partition at startup as well as I have set tried setting it as the active partition. When I restart I get this error message. F: \Boot\BCD Status: 0xc0000098 Info: The windows Boot Configuration Data file does not contain a valid OS entry. When I got into diskpart I can show the partition and it is 12GB. I know that I have messed up the boot log on it and would like to know if there is some way I can manually start this process instead of the automated system. I do not have the system recovery disk and Im fairly confident all the files needed to restore the system are located in the partition I have just messed up the automated method of accessing them. Any help on this situation would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Capnzims and Welcome to TSF,

You're not able to use this function without the DVD for several reasons. Mainly because you can mess it up or a malware could access the files and infect even the recovery drive, which of course is nothing you want.

The only way to succesfully activate the hidden partition and restore the machine, is to have the recovery disks.


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. Before messing around I was able to have the hidden partition prompt me to do a restore completely but it would erase all files, which is fine now. I was tinkering with a way to not erase all files. So i did a fixmbr on the hidden partition. So i think all i have done is messed up the accessing the hidden partition by automated means. The files inside the partition are all still intact. So in that situation wouldnt there be a way to make an image of the partition on a disk or run an executable in the partition to manually initate the restore. Everything is there just no way to access it I believe.

Again thank you for your help.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Gateway Support - Frequently Asked Questions for


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you for the link.
I have viewed that site and it tells me how to access that hidden partition if I didnt screw around with the partitions boot order first.
I pretty much have all the files I need to accomplish what I need done just how to start the process outside the normal means of doing it is what im looking for.

Again any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

what are you trying to do re install the computer back to default,,,do you really need all the bloatware that come with the recovery partition,,,why don't you just install windows from a windows disc,,if you cant access the recovery partition?,,,you can activate your licence with the activation code on the computer


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

brobarapas said:


> what are you trying to do re install the computer back to default,,,do you really need all the bloatware that come with the recovery partition,,,why don't you just install windows from a windows disc,,if you cant access the recovery partition?,,,you can activate your licence with the activation code on the computer


If he has an OEM version (which he has, considering he has a recovery drive) he can not use the original Windows installation DVD, as the key will not work. OEM and standard keys are not to be mixed.

And still, while you might be able to see the files, you can not start the installation process without the recovery disks!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

aciid said:


> If he has an OEM version (which he has, considering he has a recovery drive) he can not use the original Windows installation DVD, as the key will not work. OEM and standard keys are not to be mixed.
> 
> And still, while you might be able to see the files, you can not start the installation process without the recovery disks!


yes I should have mentioned that,,if he can get a oem disc he can most certainly activate it


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

The computer did not come with a disk with windows 7 home premium on it. I do not have the recovery disk. I turned the computer on and when I make the partition that holds Windows 7 the active partition I get an error that says "A device is missing or not present" something like that. However when I make the hidden restore partition I get an error that says /Boot/BCD cannot locate OS error. I would like to say it did let me get to the restore one time at which point i wanted to try a couple things other than a complete wipe. However I did a /fixmbr and /fixboot on that drive by mistake and it screwed up how that drive boots up. It is supposed to just start the restore program now it is looking for an OS. The files in the restore partition are all present I now need an alternate method to activate the process.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

I just read what you guys said when I was writing my last post. I have a windows 7 home premium key on the bottom of the laptop. If my only recourse in this situation is to get the Factory Default restore disk then I will gladly order them. I just figured because I did not mess up the files in the recovery partition just the way the computer attempts to access them that I would be able to manually change things in a command prompt which I am able to reach.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Unfortunately you'll have to order the recovery disks, you won't be able to restore the PC otherwise. It says "Windows 7 Home Premium", but if it came Preinstalled from a manufacturer (i.e. HP, DELL etc) it is a OEM key and is only usable for an OEM installation, which is by the recovery disks.


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

So if the recovery partition is actually on the hard drive and I messed up the original method to get to it by doing a bootrec.exe /fixmbr and /fixboot and /rebuildbcd then my only option would be the recovery disk from the oem? I would not be able to activate the hidden partition any other way because it would have worked if I wasnt stupid and messed with the partition initially.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

You could wait to see if anyone else knows how that would be done, but from what I've learned no, this isn't possible. We can leave the thread be for a while and see, i'll ask around aswell to see. I'll ask in our staff forum aswell.


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

With that being said and thank you so much for your answer. What could be causing the problem when I boot up to the partition that actually holds the OS and I receive this message 

Status: 0xc000000f
Info: The boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible.

Im also thinking an issue with the boot order but the OS seems to be intact.
Any suggestions of how to go about fixing this if I am able to get to a command prompt?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

I've posted to the rest of the staff to see if they have any clues, as from what i've learned it's not doable without the Recovery Discs. They'll post here if they have a clue, or i'll get back to you.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

aciid said:


> Unfortunately you'll have to order the recovery disks, you won't be able to restore the PC otherwise. It says "Windows 7 Home Premium", but if it came Preinstalled from a manufacturer (i.e. HP, DELL etc) it is a OEM key and is only usable for an OEM installation, which is by the recovery disks.


If you have been provided an OEM Windows Disc with your machine then as long as you use the serial number from Windows Sticker (this needs to be present to be licensed) on your machine then you will be automatically activated however this will require a special BIOS and agreement between your OEM and Microsoft. However, even without this specail bios you can still reactivate online as long as you are correcty licensed. I have not come accross any problems with on-line activation if you reinstall OEM windows on the same machine with the same serial number as on the sticker, even after 3-4 reinstalls in a year.


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

I do not have any disks whatsoever. Just a command prompt, a key, an error message, and a dream.
The OS is there. I just cant boot up to it with the before error code happening.
So Ive worked hours to try to find a way to either activate the recovery partition or get the boot sequence working right on the partition that holds the OS.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Yup I think brobarapas just misunderstood the problem at hand.
But as I said, I've asked the MS staff to have a look at if anyone knows a way around this, but I highly doubt there is, so you should start mentally preparing yourself to order some Recovery Disks.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

aciid said:


> Yup I think brobarapas just misunderstood the problem at hand.
> But as I said, I've asked the MS staff to have a look at if anyone knows a way around this, but I highly doubt there is, so you should start mentally preparing yourself to order some Recovery Disks.


May be I am missing something,If I am can you tell me what it is,,,what your telling me is that If I have a oem licence on my lap top,I also have a oem disc,,what your telling me is that I cant clean install and reactivate that oem licence to the same machine?The only way I can do this is with recovery discs?why then is the sticker with the coa/activation key on the bottom of the lap top?It will activate online ,,they will provide you with another key on the phone,,that you then input into the activating wizard,,,what did folk do before manufactures created the recovery partition,,,what about all the computers out there that has no recovery partition,,and no recovery disc tied to that machine,,


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Brobarapas:

This user has an OEM product key, and will only be able to use the Recovery Disks to reinstall his machine and to be able to activate Windows.

If he were to use a Standard installation DVD (Not the recovery Discs), his CD key would not work and he would not be able to activate.

Either way, his problem was that he wants to activate the Hidden partition (That the Recovery Discs usually does), without actually having the need to provide the Recovery Discs. He wants a way to reinstall it with the information that the manufacturer stored on his machine (Recovery data), without any discs.


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

I do have a key.
I do not have a disk.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

brobarapas said:


> May be I am missing something,If I am can you tell me what it is,,,what your telling me is that If I have a oem licence on my lap top,I also have a oem disc,,what your telling me is that I cant clean install and reactivate that oem licence to the same machine?The only way I can do this is with recovery discs?why then is the sticker with the coa/activation key on the bottom of the lap top?It will activate online ,,they will provide you with another key on the phone,,that you then input into the activating wizard,,,what did folk do before manufactures created the recovery partition,,,what about all the computers out there that has no recovery partition,,and no recovery disc tied to that machine,,


No that is not so at all. You can always use an oem Windows disk providing its the same version to install Windows clean.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

There is one other possibility which is worth a shot. On most brand name pc's tapping F8 continuously after pressing the power button will lead you to a series of options, one of which is "Repair Your Computer". I cannot say for Gateway but many have access to Recovery Partition from the next screen as an option so its worth a try!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> No that is not so at all. You can always use an oem Windows disk providing its the same version to install Windows clean.


well what version would you use ...only the version that is on your machine,,are you talking about sp1


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah all this would be much simpler if i had a disk I agree.
But i do not.
So the previous poster summed it up correctly i'd like to activate the restore partition without need of a disk. Which is usually down with alt+f10 but i screwed up the boot order on the partition. So im wondering how to initiate this manually.


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

Rich at one point i had access to the partition automated system. It was alt+f10 to get to it. I screwed up that way by doing a fixmbr and fixboot. But the recovery partition is still there.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

brobarapas said:


> well what version would you use ...only the version that is on your machine,,are you talking about sp1


No you could use a MIcrosoft Oem version or a brand name maker oem version such as Dell Reinstallation Dvd regardless of Sp # and either would be able to accept the code and reinstall Windows.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Capnzims said:


> Rich at one point i had access to the partition automated system. It was alt+f10 to get to it. I screwed up that way by doing a fixmbr and fixboot. But the recovery partition is still there.


I read that but entering from "Repair Your Computer" may provide a different access. I also don't see why bootrec would mess it up anyway now that I think about it.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> No you could use a MIcrosoft Oem version or a brand name maker oem version such as Dell Reinstallation Dvd regardless of Sp # and either would be able to accept the code and reinstall Windows.


yes I understand that totally ,,,What im asking is, I suggested a oem disc to activate with the licence,,,and aclid said it wasn't possible, only to use recovery discs? and that he would ask other moderators and the answer was still no


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

I've never said that his isn't possible, brobarapas. We should focus on the problem at hand and stop confusing the original poster. He clearly stated from the beginning that he had no discs, and wants a way to do it without the discs. Starting to discuss this isn't really on topic..

He could easily reinstall with the OEM disc and activate properly, i've never stated otherwise. I stated that using a Original/STandard installation DVD, which was mentioned before, will not work with is OEM key.

Now let's leave this CD/DVD discussion as that's not what he's after, please.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, if you can get to a cmd prompt (as asked ) and Cd to the boot directory then run at the prompt:-


```
bootsect /nt60 ALL
```
 (press enter) should fix your problem Restart computer.


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

Which boot sector? The one on the partition with the os or the partition with the restore files?
Wow thanks so much if this works!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

aciid said:


> I've never said that his isn't possible, brobarapas. We should focus on the problem at hand and stop confusing the original poster. He clearly stated from the beginning that he had no discs, and wants a way to do it without the discs. Starting to discuss this isn't really on topic..
> 
> He could easily reinstall with the OEM disc and activate properly, i've never stated otherwise. I stated that using a Original/STandard installation DVD, which was mentioned before, will not work with is OEM key.
> 
> Now let's leave this CD/DVD discussion as that's not what he's after, please.


I totally agree,,,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Some of the older Gateways if you tap the R key while starting the computer will take you to the recovery system.


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh i get it now. The boot sector duh sorry Ive had boots running in my head all day. The boot sector would be something to the effect of C:\Windows correct?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Also found this for a win 7 system


> If your computer cannot display the Windows desktop:
> Restart your computer, press the Alt+F10 key upon start-up when the Gateway logo appears to start the
> Recovery Program.


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

Ive broke the regular way of getting to recovery console with the alt+f10 i greatly appreciate everyones time. Im still in the process of getting to the boot sector to try the previous posts answer.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes C:\windows\boot


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

After doing what you suggested i received this

File: \boot\bcd
Status: 0xc0000098
Info: The windows Boot configuration Data file does not contain a valid OS entry.

Thats what I get when I set the recovery partition as active
When I put the active partition as the partition where the os is located I still get the a missing device error

So same thing. Any more suggestions by any chance?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Starting to sound like a failed hard drive, try running Seatools for Dos you'll have to D/L and burn to a CD boot from the CD and run the short test to start(providing it finds the drive)> SeaTools for DOS | Seagate


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

It can find the drive and I can look at files inside the drive via command prompt as well as see the partitions. I suppose anything is an option though thanks. Also chkdsk comes up clean.


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

When I try to boot from partition 3 it gives me this 

File: windows\system32\winload.exe
Status: 0xc000000f
Info: The selected entry could not be loaded because the application is missing or corrupt.

If i could fix that possibly it would let me on.
Any ideas? 
Still trying to get into the recovery partition as well.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi in cmd prompt (as admin) type:- cd C:\windows\system32
The at the prompt type:-


```
bcdedit> 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter post the notepad outcome here.. assumes OS is on C if not change.


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

Windows Boot Manager
_____________________
identifier {bootmgr}
device partition=C :
path \bootmgr
description en-US
inherit {globalsettings}
default {defualt}
resumeobject {6713e6e3-c822-11de-806a-ea6c4da056c1}
displayorder {default}
toolsdisplayorder {memdiag}
timeout 30

Windows Boot Loader
___________________
identifier {default}
device locate =Windows\system32\winload.exe
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows 7
locale en-US
inherit {bootloadersettings}
osdevice locate=\Windows
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {671e36e3-c822-11de-806a-ea6c4da056c1}
nx OptIn


Thank you


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

I just noticed and read something interesting. From what you had me look at the path looks incorrect. The winload.exe is in the boot folder so the path should read \windows\system32\boot\winloader.exe. How do I edit the bcd to indicate that extra hop?


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry I just keep finding stuff out. Im in the hidden restore partition now and theres tons of images and exe files saying i can load images to a partition. I really think there is a way to do this if i just knew the correct file to start up. Again thanks for the help.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, no thats correct at cmd (must be elevated ie admin) type :- 


```
bcdedit | find "osdevice"
```
 (inc ") press enter what appears?

If it's C: then again cmd as admin :- cd to boot (as before) then


```
bootsect /nt60 C:\
```
 press enter Restart computer.


----------



## Capnzims (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry im not quite getting the syntax your using. Bcdedit then type what you wrote after it?
I'll definitely do it just not sure exactly what im supposed to be doing.
I found a large .wim file in the recovery partition Ive looked it up and it seems like that thats the image file to do a complete restore.
I also think that my os is stored on drive letter D:.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, off to Fathers day celebrations here, read post #47 again, use whatever it shows for OS in the second command


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Be sure to contact Gateway Support & order recovery discs - 

OEM / Retail Recovery Discs + Recovery Instructions 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

> May be I am missing something,If I am can you tell me what it is,,,what your telling me is that If I have a oem licence on my lap top,I also have a oem disc,,what your telling me is that I cant clean install and reactivate that oem licence to the same machine?The only way I can do this is with recovery discs?


Yes you can.If you have an oem license and an oem Windows disk of the same version of course you can install Windows that way. The Recovery Disks though give you all the programs and software drivers for the system as well though.


----------

